# 2008 3D Rigs! NEW THREAD!



## RyanH

Folks I thought since the old 3d Bow pics page is 2 years old and people have upgraded their stuff I thought I would make a new post! So guys Lets see them. What are your 3D rigs looks like!

Post Pics, Specs, and some of the big shoots you will be going to!:tongue:


----------



## RyanH

*2007 Custom Pro Elite!*

i HAVE A 2007 Inferno Pro elite, I changed out the limbs to a 78 deflection so that I would put on my 4.0 Spirals. I like the spirals alot better then the C2 Cams! Its set at 28.5 draw lenght, im shoot easton fatboy 400 shafts.

My bow is outfitted by:
Xtreme Strings
CBE Pro Lite
Trophy Taker Spring steel 1 hole
Scott Long Horn SS 3 Finger
Classic LC large with .010 up pin
Hooded peep
Doinker Stabs and V-bars

Shoots I will attend will be:
All local shoots
I will make it to Hattieburg, MI; Paris, Texas; and Metropolis, Ill
I am tryin to find a local R-100 to attend.

Anyway here are the pics of my set up!


----------



## RyanH

wow no one?


----------



## JHolling

Hi,
Same bow. Different sight and stabilizers.
Regards,
Jon


----------



## Kale

*Drenalin*

2007 Mathews Dren
Sword Titan/ or the Apex micro (depends on waht class I feel like shooting)
QAD Ultra Rest Pro Series
Bieter Centralizer
STS rear mount
GT X-Cutters


----------



## RyanH

Nice looking rigs!

Keep them comin!


----------



## Hoosier Boy

*My Apex 7...*

Couple of photos.


----------



## bowtech_eky

here some pic of my 08 3D and hunting rig


----------



## greimer

This is what I'm going to shoot............


----------



## hutchies

Bowhunter 3d and Indoor Bowhunter 3d

Specs:
2007 Mathews Apex 28"/60lbs
Shrewd Grip
Xtreme Strings Blue/Silver
Spott Hogg Hogg-it 5 pin with .10 pins 
STS
11.5 inch Doinker
Black/ Navy blue Slingbraid 
Trophy Taker Micro Adjust rest with original arm
Truball BT Gold Ultra 3
Goldtip X cutters


----------



## hutchies

Wow come on target and paper punchers.........Lets see those rigs.


----------



## outback jack

Well here's my newest 
Hoyt X7
T.T. S.S. 1 hole
Copper John Evo 2/ CR 3D scope
Carter Just Cuz waiting on my stan micro III
Doinker main and side bar
G.T. Pro 22's
I plan on attending Hattiesburg, London, Metroplolis, and maybe Columbus.


----------



## flinginairos

Here it is, the BEAST!:wink: 07' Martin Slayer with NOS X shoot through completely POSTENIZED with powdercoat and stabilizers. Other items include CJ ANTS EVO 2 w/ CR APEX scope w/ homemade 0X lens and 4X depending on the shoot, LimbDriver Pro, Bob Lambeth sideplates, wvridgerunner sling, and custom decals designed by my wife and printed by Battledrum. I am shooting Easton Fatboy 340's w/ 100 grain point. For the release I am shooting a Carter Evo+


----------



## tylerolsen12

my vulcan 
cj dead nuts II 
limbdriver 
posten


----------



## BigBuckBabe

*My Hoyt Trykon Sport*

*Here's my Hoyt Trykon Sport with 4x lens. I shoot 45 lbs at 25 dL with Gold Tip ultralight entrada 600. I haven't got to shoot any tournaments with my new rig yet, but I can't wait.*


----------



## PAstringking

this was the Vectrix set-up for MBR class










and this is her new Posten Sim Jim for Bowhunter class


----------



## 5ringking

*3-d rig*

Hey Ryan... here is my new Drenny LD, its a lethal foam killer, just gotta kind the right person to shoot it:laugh::laugh:


----------



## bowhunter79

Here is mine the red one. The blue one is my spots bow. Both are 08 Elite Extreme Xls.


----------



## kcarcherguy

Here's my ProElite.


----------



## Chiller

I just got a 2007 38 Ultra that I will be using for 3-D once I get it set up using:

12" Posten Stab
Sword Apex 3rd Plane Sight
Easton Fatboy 500's


But for now I will use my SBXT that I use for hunting!


----------



## Paramecium

kcarcherguy said:


> Here's my ProElite.


Hi,

did you custom paint the limb pockets and cams? The black looks really cool :thumbs_up !


----------



## RyanH

Ttt


----------



## Simpson

Here's my new '07 Tribby in action at todays shoot.


----------



## kaxfuji

Hope this works.Finally had some warm weather in PA to shoot. Conquest 3,Schmidtys Sttrings,Sword Acusite,GT X-Cutters.


----------



## kcarcherguy

Paramecium said:


> Hi,
> 
> did you custom paint the limb pockets and cams? The black looks really cool :thumbs_up !


Thanks! Yes, the cams and limb pockets were powder coated in mirror black by my good AT buddy Todd (1cbr_guy). Very minor change, and it didn't cost much, but really changed the entire appearance of the bow.


----------



## Daniel Boone

*Number 1 bow for 2008*

Apex7 28 1/2" draw
CBE Pro lite sight
CR scope housing (no lens) .29 fiber Copper Johns light attached
Vapor Trail strings.
Trophy Taker spring steel 1 rest
AEP stabilizers.
Goldtips Xcutters.


----------



## hutchies

Looks Good DB. I love the Lizard Apex


----------



## ArcheryAnonymou

Here's my brand new Hoyt Ultraelite with XT2000 limbs and C2 cams (jade color)
60-70 pounds and 30" draw. Shoots like a champ.


----------



## kcarcherguy

That jade color on the Hoyt looks great.


----------



## 2wyoming

kcarcherguy said:


> That jade color on the Hoyt looks great.


Yep, i love it too!


----------



## ohiohunter02

2007 Bowtech Gaurdian
Sword Apex Micro .10 pins
Trophy Taker Spring Steel

one bad motha, lol....not really but it will get the job done


----------



## Dgizzle

*08 Target rig*

This is my new rig, my first target bow!
101st Airborne
Tru-ball Axcel 3000,CR apex scope with 3x lens
Limbdriver,soon to be 30" octane stabilizer!


----------



## wihunter402

This is what I will be using. It will be my first year doing any 3D but I plan on doing some.


----------



## Hawaiian Archer

Aloha 
I'll be shooting my Constitution this year for field and 3-D 
BHFS
BT Constitution (Black Marble )
51lbs
27" draw
Sure-Loc Lethal Weapon 5 pin
Doinker Carbon Elite stab.
Shooting GT Pro 22's


Outdoor season is coming soon


----------



## Tn10point




----------



## TX Bowhunter

*My Connie*

Here is my 08 Testarosa Constitution....

28 3/4" draw
CBE Quadlite sight with the Javi Scope and LP Light
VT strings and the Limb Drive Rest
Doinker Stabs


----------



## smurphy

here is my 3-d bow. specs are in my sig.


----------



## 12 rings only

*Ultra Elite*

2006 Ultra Elite, Spirals, 3000 limbs
Sure Loc
Viper
Vibekiller
GKF Premier 
Posten Stabs
Victory X-Ringers
Scott Pro Advantage


----------



## J-Daddy

Here's what I'm gonna shoot the Bowhunter Class with this year "minus the 2 piece quiver for 3-D". 
Bowtech Allegiance.


----------



## Josh_Putman

My red, white, and blue Wheeler Baryonyx. I have been shooting this bow now for about three years. Tried and true. :wink:


----------



## GroundhogCK

Quick question... where can I get one of those black shields that goes around the sight ring that I'm seeing on some of your bows?


----------



## tedicast

Here is my 3D bow for '08. 

Blueberry Mathews Drenalin LD
27.5" @ 60 lbs
N.A.P. Smart Rest
Spot-Hogg Hogg-It sight
12" Posten Stab
SlingBraid Double Wide sling
Vapor Trail VTX's
3/16" G5 Meta Peep
Norway String Tamer
Sims Recurve Ultra Limbsavers
Beman 9.3's
Carter Just-B-Cuz





























The colors look really wild out in the sun!!!...


----------



## TheDevilsPimp

*Here is my rig for this summer 3d *

Mathews DXT
Trophy Taker Steel Spring 1
HHA OL-5500 *No Lense Yet*
G5 Peep
Doinker 27" / 8" side Burley bar
Shrewd NO Torque Grip
TB Short n Sweet / BT Gold
Carbon Express CXL 2 150


----------



## Meister

Here is my 07 Vectrix XL... I love single pin sights, but I am contimplating switching over to a multi pin sight in order to be able to shoot the bowhunter class.. Think I should do that, or just keep my HHA that I fell in love with, and get a lens for it, and a longer stabilizer, and shoot the next class up? Im new to the 3d scene, but am pumped to give it a shot! Just un decided what I want to do here!


----------



## Brad HT

Even thought Its a Matthews, that is one slick lookin bow, man! :wink:




tedicast said:


> Here is my 3D bow for '08.
> 
> Blueberry Mathews Drenalin LD
> 27.5" @ 60 lbs
> N.A.P. Smart Rest
> Spot-Hogg Hogg-It sight
> 12" Posten Stab
> SlingBraid Double Wide sling
> Vapor Trail VTX's
> 3/16" G5 Meta Peep
> Norway String Tamer
> Sims Recurve Ultra Limbsavers
> Beman 9.3's
> Carter Just-B-Cuz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors look really wild out in the sun!!!...


----------



## tedicast

Brad HT said:


> Even thought Its a Matthews, that is one slick lookin bow, man! :wink:


Thanks Brad!! :darkbeer:


----------



## firstshoot

tedicast said:


> Here is my 3D bow for '08.
> 
> Blueberry Mathews Drenalin LD
> 27.5" @ 60 lbs
> N.A.P. Smart Rest
> Spot-Hogg Hogg-It sight
> 12" Posten Stab
> SlingBraid Double Wide sling
> Vapor Trail VTX's
> 3/16" G5 Meta Peep
> Norway String Tamer
> Sims Recurve Ultra Limbsavers
> Beman 9.3's
> Carter Just-B-Cuz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors look really wild out in the sun!!!...


Tedicast, that is one nice looking bow, great color!!!!:wink:


----------



## tedicast

Thank you Firstshoot:darkbeer:


----------



## tecoutfitter




----------



## NY911




----------



## sj_lutz

Same thing I'll be using in the hunting woods. I'm sure I'll also get my AR34 out a time or several this year.


----------



## headofahessian

Heres my 3d bow! 07 Elite synergy!


----------



## CJKOLCUN

ttt


----------



## OA3D

A few pics of the family 3D rigs, for now....
The wife's 5 day old Hoyt Selena









My 4 day old Katera...phhhew finally showed up and shooting great, now I just need to catch up.









The new open rig, Hoyt 737









A little group pic, we need a couple more pro pods:roll2:









The stabs on mine will be changed out to a new set of Postens in a few weeks.:wink:


----------



## J-Daddy

tedicast, great looking LD man. 

Guess I might shoot this old pile this year for hunter class.
Mathews Swithcback, 28" @ 70lbs
SWORD 3rd Plane
TrophyTaker Shakey Hunter
SIMS modular "with 1 on the back" & a SIMS Enhancer
And I got a new set of "colorful" strings I gotta throw on there sometime and get it tuned up.


----------



## la.basscat

Mathews Drenalin LD, Bucknasty strings, Gripwerks Grip


----------



## smokin'dually

101st 28"-63# 315 fps :tongue:


----------



## Kale

*Marquis*


----------



## rustyfence

2008 Ultra Elite XT2000
28" C2
56#'s
286fps
Victory X-ringer HV V1's. 303 graings
Posten Slimm Jimms 
Axcell 3000
Viper scope w/6X lens
Trophy Taker Spring Steel one hole
Stan SX2
Sling Braid sling


----------



## steve hilliard

here is mine updated,


----------



## minndroptine

*Here's Mine*

Apex 7


----------



## warped Arrow

What!?!?! No Recurves!?!?! I'll have to post mine when I get home.


----------



## goldtip22

Here's my 08 X-Force 6 I'll be shooting


----------



## BIGBC

rustyfence said:


> 2008 Ultra Elite XT2000
> 28" C2
> 56#'s
> 286fps
> Victory X-ringer HV V1's. 303 graings
> Posten Slimm Jimms
> Axcell 3000
> Viper scope w/6X lens
> Trophy Taker Spring Steel one hole
> Stan SX2
> Sling Braid sling



best lookin bow on the market =] :darkbeer:


----------



## tylerolsen12

archerykid12 said:


> my vulcan
> cj dead nuts II
> limbdriver
> posten


heres the new one


----------



## Big_tojo

*Heres my baby*

2007 Hoyt Vulcan Inferno
Sword Apex 3rd Plane Micro
Trophy Taker
Posten Custom Stabilizer
Bob Lambeth Custom Bow Grip
Battle Drum Stabilizer Wrap


----------



## tn_huntress

*Looks good*

Nice lookin bow there. Bet you would have died if the rail had gave out:wink:


----------



## Big_tojo

*O yes!!!*



tn_huntress said:


> Nice lookin bow there. Bet you would have died if the rail had gave out:wink:


You are right i would have died! It almost did but i caught it.


----------



## indiana redneck

*Here is my 3D rig.
Hoyt Ultra Elite (Inferno)
Limbdriver Rest
Sword 3rd Plane
Doinker Quadra Flex
Tru-Ball ST4 & ST360
Easton Lightspeed 3D's*


----------



## yashirobi

flinginairos said:


> Here it is, the BEAST!:wink: 07' Martin Slayer with NOS X shoot through completely POSTENIZED with powdercoat and stabilizers. Other items include CJ ANTS EVO 2 w/ CR APEX scope w/ homemade 0X lens and 4X depending on the shoot, LimbDriver Pro, Bob Lambeth sideplates, wvridgerunner sling, and custom decals designed by my wife and printed by Battledrum. I am shooting Easton Fatboy 340's w/ 100 grain point. For the release I am shooting a Carter Evo+


one of the best looking bows in the forum.....maybe THE best looking one imo.

the cams are looking awesome!

what does nosX mean?

greetz


----------



## Kale

yashirobi said:


> one of the best looking bows in the forum.....maybe THE best looking one imo.
> 
> the cams are looking awesome!
> 
> what does nosX mean?
> 
> greetz


wearing a HOYT hat too.... ***????

haha I do like the looks of that bow though too!


----------



## coloradodave

Here's my Drenalin LD. I thought my Switchback shot great...but I will predict the DLD's will set new world records:


----------



## JStrebin

*Katera XL*

Here is my new 3D rig, Details in my signature


----------



## flinginairos

yashirobi said:


> one of the best looking bows in the forum.....maybe THE best looking one imo.
> 
> the cams are looking awesome!
> 
> what does nosX mean?
> 
> greetz


NosX is just a shorter way to say Nitrous Shoot through, thanks for the compliments!:wink:



Kale said:


> wearing a HOYT hat too.... ***????
> 
> haha I do like the looks of that bow though too!


LOL, I had a Hoyt Ultratec before I got the Slayer and I just couldnt get rid of a good hat after getting rid of the bow:wink: Thats the only thing I dont like about Martin, they dont make hats that are as cool as some other brands. Here is an updated pic of the Slayer with new Schmidty strings and Limbdriver kit. I also switched my arrows to GT UL 22's and they are shooting AWESOME! Now if I can just find a place to shoot 3d around here!


----------



## Fortancient

my 3d rig this year


----------



## mw31

08 Testarossa Equilizer


----------



## DBiggers

*New Toy's for 08'*

Here's some good pictures of my Mathews Apex 7 for 3-D and my Drenalin for 3-D novice or hunter class and for hunting.


----------



## DBiggers

And my Drenalin :smile:


----------



## jing1117

my babies...

HOYT PRO ELITE
HOYT TRYKON XL
HOYT TRYKON XL
HOYT PRO ELITE
HOYT ULTRA ELITE

All are from the good people here at AT...


----------



## jcmorgan31

2008 Elite XXL w/ fire cams. Ninja with chrome......:thumbs_up

Sword Titan, 4x lens
VT Limb Driver Pro
Doinker


----------



## Archer 1

Just came accross this thread and I thought I may as well put this bow on while I still have it.07 Synergy soon to be replaced with a blue target GTO.This bow will then be for sale!


----------



## lineape

*08 3-d*

She's not the prettiest girl at the dance, but boy is she a sweet shooter.


----------



## MrPibb

This is my new 3d beast for 08

08 Ultra Elite
XT 2000 limbs
Cam 1/2 plus
Factory flat black powder coat
black limbs
black cams
60 lb, 310 grn Max 250, 286 at 28 in.
Axcell sight, classic scope up pin, with light kit
As far as I know, one of a kind so far.


----------



## Big_tojo

MrPibb said:


> This is my new 3d beast for 08
> 
> 08 Ultra Elite
> XT 2000 limbs
> Cam 1/2 plus
> Factory flat black powder coat
> black limbs
> black cams
> 60 lb, 310 grn Max 250, 286 at 28 in.
> Axcell sight, classic scope up pin, with light kit
> As far as I know, one of a kind so far.


Man that is a AWESOME RIG!!!!


----------



## z34mann

here's my rig. stealth stabilizer is awesome.


----------



## Stealthman

Heres my A7 with the 08 11.5 Stealth adjustable weight stabilizer ready to tear it up in MBR!:wink:


----------



## dannyboone

05' Mathews LX its an oldie but a goodie!!


----------



## RickyM

Here's mine.


----------



## white tail 10*

*i dont have the bow bug as bad as i thought*

my wife thinks i spend too much time thinking about archery ....
but i,ve never even considered taking pictures of my bow...hehheehhe 

you guy sure are crazy ...


----------



## goldtip22

08 Testarossa General


----------



## DR. JAM

Here is more bow porn. My rig for 3-D for now.


----------



## Kale

*Apex 7*


----------



## team_TRX

z34mann said:


> here's my rig. stealth stabilizer is awesome.


Boy them Pearsons sure are pretty:wink:


----------



## mathews xt 600

And again this year. I think Im softening up the wife though. I told her I needed a speed bow so a new Elite might be in my future!


----------



## goldtip22

Here's a pic my Testarossa.


----------



## twistedfreak

heres some of mine strickly 3d the commander and hunting/3d tribute


----------



## P&Y OHIO

*Hoyt Ultraelite*

Nothing fancy but'll get'r'done!!!


----------



## DR. JAM

Nice matching fireplace tools.


----------



## jwolfe78

Here is mine... '08 GTO... 334fps with a 340grain arrow @68lbs.. and 30"AMO.. on a 29.5" mod...


----------



## xsmasherj

I love it,shot her for the first time in competition yesterday and cleaned up!!!


----------

